# SIEMENS 1PV5138 electric vehicle PM 3 Phase AC motor generator 85kW-117kW 650V



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,000.00*
End Date: Saturday Jan-11-2014 21:14:51 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $5,000.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## postmann2002 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello, 
I have got two used AC-Motors from Siemens which I would offer:



1. ACIM-Motor Asynchronmotor (Inductionmotor) Siemens 1PV5138, Rated-Power 85kW/220Nm, max. 9000rpm, Max-Torque 530Nm, 650V, Dimension: 510x245x245mm, 120kg. Watercooled. 2000€



2. BLDC-Motor/Generator Siemens 1FV5139, Rated-Power 85kW/320Nm, 2500rpm, Max-Torque 450Nm, 650V, Dimension: 560x245x245mm, 120kg. 2500€



Here are more details:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...m-spitzenmoment/173454229-223-4863?ref=search



Location: Germany, near by Frankfurt.



If someone is interested, please send me a PM


----------

